# How do you store fresh food



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

Ok so I have a lot of preps but the one i'm lacking in is storing fresh food. What is the cheapest method for making food last. I think it is canning but don't know the first thing about canning. Any tips or info?


smileysurvival.com tips, tricks, blog, videos, and more...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Start with water bath canning. The Ball Blue Book is inexpensive and tells you everything you need to know to get started. Many store have the canning pot and tools on sale right now - just picked a "kit" up for my daughter and son-in-law for ten bucks. All they need to purchase is jars and produce.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Start with water bath canning. The Ball Blue Book is inexpensive and tells you everything you need to know to get started. Many store have the canning pot and tools on sale right now - just picked a "kit" up for my daughter and son-in-law for ten bucks. All they need to purchase is jars and produce.


That is not to be confused with "The Blue Ball Book" which I think was mentioned on the thread about polygamy. :-D


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Root cellar storage.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some foods will store in the ground as grown as long as they are kept kool. During the sping to fall period (if you are lucky enough to have them) canning, drying, and pickling are other choices.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

My mom grew up on a remote farm, and they used a root cellar to help store fresh foods longer. But they would also dry and can certain foods, I have only ever canned jams and jellies (years ago), but it was simple enough to pick up.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Stored fresh food is no longer fresh food.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Stored fresh food is no longer fresh food.


Very true. I think he means storing food that isn't already preserved though. There are several ways. Root cellar is a good one. I am lucky enough to have several (I believe there are 5 or 6 here). There is also smoking,canning,dehydrating and vacuum sealing.. I enjoy them all. It is more of a hobby than a chore for my fiance and myself.


----------

